# Feeding 2 1/2 week old



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Jeanette 

Wonder if you can help?

My twins were born at 33 weeks and 5 days and although they are doing really well, Lucy sometimes has a bit of a problem sucking. I know that this is mainly due to them being early but wondered if you could suggest anything to help?

She goes great guns for a while and then seems to lose suction a little which means that milk comes pouring out of the sides of her mouth and down her chin, neck etc! She is getting  a bit of a rash on her neck now. I know she's getting enough milk as she is putting on weight well but am worried that the rash might get worse and be sore. 

I truss her up like a mummy to try and soak up the milk but sometimes its not enough! I am forever changing vest, sleepsuits etc cause they are wet through with milk!  

Another problem I have is also with Lucy (bless her!) She tends to doze off before she finishes her feed which means her waking up hungry before she's due her next feed! I try and hold out as long as I can but obviously can't wait too long as she is hungry and gets upset. 

Any advice or things to try would be great! We have tried stripping her off like our midwife said to see if that keeps her awake but I think she's wisened up to that one now! 

Many thanks 

Rachel xx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hiya Rachel  

I had similar dropping off to sleep issues with Mary when she was first born - if you remember she was a bit early at  36+6wks.  My mum recommended tickling her feet or massaging her hands and I found that it worked.  I also used to take her off the boob during a feed and wind her enthusiastically which also helped.  Once Mary hit 3 weeks old - i.e. her due date she seemed to wake up and smell the coffee so to speak and was so much more alert through her feeds.  

If Lucy is putting on weight then dont worry too much about her dribbling milk however I would recommend applying a bit of Vaseline on the red bits or even sudocreme.  As for wet clothes Mary given her propensity to be sick everywhere was double, even treble bibbed for many months during and after feeds!  I also used terry;s nappies as a coverall - they are brill at soaking up stuff!


Much love
Lindajane


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Rachel

Poor Kayden suffered the same as little Lucy. So much milk ran down his neck that by the end of the day he had quite a build up and it went all smelly and sore-yuk!!! We bathed our boys every night but it is so hard to clean a newborns neck. We found wrapping a muslin round his neck far better than a bib as they are really absorbent and catch the majority of spills. We also made sure we cleaned his neck with a baby wipe straight after a feed.

As for the sucking, yep we found this a big problem too.I am not sure if you are breast feeding, i bottle fed my boys and found a very funny way of solving this one. We would gently squeeze the boys cheeks (so they looked a bit like a fish!) and this gave them a much better grip on the teat. We only had to do it for a few weeks before they got the hang of it and although we got some very strange looks when out in public it worked a treat. We did use fast flow teats as they didnt have to suck quite so hard.

Like Lindajane, we used to massage the boys feet which always woke them (must be like mummy as i hate my feet being touched!)

L xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Rachel

Just a quick question before I answer you! are you bottle or breast feeding?

jxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Jeanette 

I am bottle feeding totally with SMA now. Was giving expressed breast milk until about 6 days ago and topping up with SMA.

Thanks 

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Linda and Leanne

Thank you both so much for your replies   

I am slowly trying the things you suggest and hopefully we will get there very soon! 

Love, Rachel xx


----------

